# German visa extension



## vivekrichard (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello

I have lived in Germany since Sept 2011. I was working till June 2016 on a blue card which was valid till June 2016.
I lost my job in June and the visa office gave me a 6 month visa to search for a job.

This visa expires on Jan 25th 2017. I was told at the visa office that when I had a German work contract and applied for my visa, I would get a Permanent Residence visa.

I might get a work contract from a local german company for a job starting March 2017.

Could you please advise if the visa office will extend my visa for this period between Jan 25th and March 1st and whether I will still be eligible for the PR?

Thanks!
Vivek


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ask the visa office - they will give you a more reliable answer than anyone here.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Normally you should be allowed to stay for as long as you are receiving unemployment benefits (ALGI).


----------

